# The Tarpon are here :)



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

I have been seeing a lot of local guides posting pics of tarpon lately. Anyone been on them yet this season?


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Thats to bad nobody is on them yet.  lol...


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

Buddies son hooked a 3 footer in the surf last week. Only made one jump before it broke him off.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

*Tarpon here*

Friend fished Tuesday 8/4 Port O jetties, Patriot Guide Service, Derick Kurkendahl, live piggies. Landed 4 from 40-80. Jealous


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I saw alot of potential areas on the way out of port O. Didn't slow down though.


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

Found the juveniles up to 30 lbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC10 (Nov 10, 2009)

POC jetty and area between jetty and pass had a few rolling although I don't believe many have showed up yet


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

Fished for them from Galveston jetties past San Luis and back all day yesterday. Nada. Not much of any bait in the water. Heard on radio no one else did any good in Galv. Heard one caught further south at river yesterday. That was it.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Davidsel47 said:


> I have been seeing a lot of local guides posting pics of tarpon lately. Anyone been on them yet this season?


You didn't get the memo. Memo says, "don't let the cat out of the bag."

I'm sure one particular member here, had double digits any day he chose last week in the Port O' area. There are bound to be some in the Galveston area already also, but this area is going to be prime in another couple of weeks.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Totally Tuna said:


> You didn't get the memo. Memo says, "don't let the cat out of the bag."
> 
> I'm sure one particular member here, had double digits any day he chose last week in the Port O' area. There are bound to be some in the Galveston area already also, but this area is going to be prime in another couple of weeks.


The first rule of Fight Club is: You do not talk about Fight Club. The second rule of Fight Club is: You do not talk about Fight Club.. lol

There is a POC guide that has been posting some nice pics on Facebook with small to large Tarpon. Hopefully Ill get one or two this year. :cheers:


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

You guys realize the fish have been here since April... right?


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

BrandonFox said:


> You guys realize the fish have been here since April... right?


SSSSHHH! Your breaking rules 1 & 2!!  :biggrin:


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Davidsel47 said:


> SSSSHHH! Your breaking rules 1 & 2!!  :biggrin:


Its alright... they can't catch em anyways, haha.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

If anyone ever wants to take a stowaway on a Tarpon Trip ill cover the fuel! Im not sure taking my flats boat out the jetties would be a good idea. Or would it :ac550:


----------

